
Leadership Bits – short podcasts for tech execs - abyx
https://leadershipbits.transistor.fm/
======
Ididntdothis
Somehow it rubs me the wrong when people philosophize about “leadership”. I
think we have way too many leaders or people who want to be leaders and give a
lot of respect to these people but neglect the people who are doing the actual
work.

~~~
chrisseaton
Leadership is actual work. I don’t think anything is harder than being in a
leadership position - it’s usually lonely, isolating, exhausting, precarious,
and with little support.

~~~
QualityReboot
So what you're saying is if work is already lonely, isolating, exhausting,
precarious, with little support, then I might as well go into leadership?

~~~
chrisseaton
I’m saying you may find it even more so in a leadership position.

------
abhishektwr
Modern leadership practices have become a truly qualitative phenomenon with a
lot of feel good conversations. I wish leadership evangelists can support
effectiveness of their leadership philosophies using some numbers. Like
demonstration of how their version of leadership achieved results x, y, and z.
And please let’s not even talk about increasing engagement scores.

~~~
chrisseaton
How can you possibly create a controlled enough experiment to give quantitive
results? You’d need two different leaders leading the same people and
companies to be able to compare.

~~~
abhishektwr
I may not have an absolute answer but I think it’s not impossible to measure
the leadership styles. There is a lot of survivorship bias in leadership
stories and acknowledging that is a very first step to measure it. To me a
good leadership style inspires and help others to become a leader particularly
those who at first glance don’t seem like a leadership material. We can simply
count the number of people one personally guided to either become a leader or
grow as leader. We can also measure the impact they created in their own
functional area as well as in whole business unit.

------
icebadger
For a unique view on leadership, i recommend the Jocko Podcast[0].
Approximately one third of his podcasts are directly about leadership from a
military command and control perspective, and he does great interviews with
his guests.

[0] www.jockopodcast.com

